# company ?



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I am currently doing a lot of agency work and having to use an umbrella company to get my wages processed and obviously they take a commission.If I made myself a limited company what are the pros and cons apart from being able to get paid directly, things like tools allowance etc etc


----------

